# How to delete MS Word ~WRL tmp files



## IrishJack (Jan 15, 2009)

Ocassionally Word (Office 2003) leaves behind some hidden files labeled ~WRL1234.tmp. I cannot delete it. I removed the hidden attribute, but it comes back. Any suggestions.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Have you tried deleting it in Safe Mode?


----------

